# Bruce Willis



## Verbal (Oct 29, 2005)

I just finished this charcoal drawing... this actually only took two hours.  I am really pleased with it!

Enjoy =)


----------



## icondigital (Oct 29, 2005)

this isn't a photoshopped digital image?

i wish i could do as well in two days!

that's great work and i always find it amazing that some people can do it in such a short amount of time! :thumbup:

edit: visited web page and saw progress pics and descriptions and your title of digital artist. also that you had a picture.
i'm unclear what it is you do? you look at a physical picture and make a digital drawing of it? in photoshop?


----------



## Verbal (Oct 29, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> this isn't a photoshopped digital image?
> 
> i wish i could do as well in two days!
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Basically, here's what I do.  I have dual monitors, so I find a picture online I want to draw.  Then I save it and open it on my secondary monitor.  I then open up a canvas the same size in Corel Painter IX and draw from looking at that reference picture.  I always use the soft charcoal brush for everything, and the bleach eraser. =)  I like the way it turns out, because you can make almost photo-realistic drawings, or ones that are more normal in that they look like they were done with charcoal.


----------



## icondigital (Oct 29, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Thanks! Basically, here's what I do. I have dual monitors, so I find a picture online I want to draw. Then I save it and open it on my secondary monitor. I then open up a canvas the same size in Corel Painter IX and draw from looking at that reference picture. I always use the soft charcoal brush for everything, and the bleach eraser. =) I like the way it turns out, because you can make almost photo-realistic drawings, or ones that are more normal in that they look like they were done with charcoal.


 
sounds like something i would really enjoy!
what is the deviant site about? noticed some were just digital pics. what qualifies one as a deviant? and what does the site do for you?
havent used corel painter - how does it compare to illustrator?
you sure have progressed quickly! and you say you are not good with say real charcoal and paper? what made you interested in digital art?
p.s. don't understand the opening of the pic in both monitors?

thanks for your response!:blushing:


----------



## Verbal (Oct 29, 2005)

Basically I open the original picture as a jpg on my left monitor, just to have it open so that I can look at it while I draw.

And DeviantArt is a site where you can show off any kind of art... digital drawings/paintings, wallpapers, sketches, photography, etc. etc.  Basically you just got exposure, and people can criticize your work and compliment it.   It's got a great network of artists, some of whom are really amazing!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 1, 2005)

i just saw this...that has to be the most amazing thing i have ever seen...

you have an awesome talent.... i am so impressed.......

a thousand bowing guys to you...


----------



## Verbal (Nov 1, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i just saw this...that has to be the most amazing thing i have ever seen...
> 
> you have an awesome talent.... i am so impressed.......
> 
> a thousand bowing guys to you...




Thanks a lot!!


----------

